# Horizontale Scrollposition festlegen



## BenjiBenji (6. Juni 2006)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die horizontale Scrollposition einer Seite zu definieren - so dass z.b. beim öffnen einer Seite schon direkt auf deren Mitte gescrollt ist? Kann man dann zusätzlich auch noch den horizontalen Scrollbalken entfernen?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe

BenjiBenji


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (6. Juni 2006)

Hi BenjiBenji,

zum Thema "...den horizontalen Scrollbalken entfernen...": http://www.tutorials.de/forum/webma...h-nur-einen-scrollbalken-anzeigen-lassen.html

Die Scrollposition kannst Du nicht direkt festlegen (z.B. das W3C-Attribut "pageYOffset" am "window"-Objekt kann man nur lesen und das Attribut "document.body.scrollTop" ist zwar schreibbar, jedoch in vielen Fällen nicht zu gebrauchen, da es bei wechselndem Inhalt die Seite manchmal ein paar Pixel zu weit scrollt)...

...daher ist die einfachste Möglichkeit die Funktion "scrollTo( X, Y )" des "window"-Objekts. Die im "onload" des body's aufgerufen scrollt in allen Browsern an die gleiche Stelle. Und funktioniert var allem auch in allen gängigen Browsern gleich...

Gruß, C]-[aoZ


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2006)

Für dein erstes Vorhaben benötigst du Javascript und die scrollTo()-Methode.

Um den horizontalen Scrollbalken zu deaktivieren ist CSS und die folgende Regel erforderlich:


```
body {
/* Für IE */
overflow-x: hidden;
overflow-y: auto;
/* Für Mozilla */
-moz-scrollbars-horizontal: hidden;
-moz-scrollbars-vertical: auto;
}
```


----------



## franz007 (6. Juni 2006)

Oder du verwendest ganz normale Anker (<a ...>) um zur gewünschten Stelle zu springen.


----------



## BenjiBenji (6. Juni 2006)

Hey,

alles klar - Läuft.  Ich hab aber tollerweise nicht bis zu ende gedacht - je nach Bildschirmauflösung ist es jetzt natürlich manchmal richtig manchmal falsch... Kann ich im Javascript auch die Auflösung des Besuchers abfragen und dann entsprechend scrollen lassen?

gruß

BenjiBenji


----------



## franz007 (6. Juni 2006)

Ausschlaggebend ist aber nicht die Auflösung sondern die Größe des Bereiches im Browser im dem die Seite Angezeigt wird.


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (6. Juni 2006)

Besser wären sicher die Abmaße des sichtbaren Bereichs innerhalb des Browsers. Es gibt auch Leute, die ihren Browser nicht immer maximieren...

IE: document.body.offsetWidth / .offsetHeight
W3C: window.innerWidth / .innerHeight

Gruß, C]-[aoZ


----------



## franz007 (6. Juni 2006)

Hab ich das nicht eben geschriben?

Was ist mit den Ankern? Die sind Auflösungsunabhängig.


----------

